# anyone running ITB's and megasquirt? need some input



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a project that is up and running leak checked and ready to tune. does anyone have some pointers on ms and ITBs? It's running ok on map but I think another regimen would work better
ms2-extra


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you have the full version of TS? That will make life much better for tuning. Speed/density should be easier to get a good tune, since you do have a decent MAP range. (at least you should)

BTW, It looks very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

yah full ts version.
my limited understanding is that speed density is based on the assumption that max pressure is 100% barometric pressure, which is not the case with a turbo.

I need to get the latest pic up, the bay is a little cleaner now.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

weeblebiker said:


> yah full ts version.
> my limited understanding is that speed density is based on the assumption that max pressure is 100% barometric pressure, which is not the case with a turbo.
> 
> I need to get the latest pic up, the bay is a little cleaner now.


No, you can scale the Kpa side to what ever you need. You should be able to use a similar VE table to what you had before.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> No, you can scale the Kpa side to what ever you need. You should be able to use a similar VE table to what you had before.


Not to mention the fact that the map sensor MS uses is good to 250kpa or ~20psi boost. You might want to consider trying ITB mode which is an available option in MS2/Extra v3.1.x code. It basically uses alpha-n for idle and off idle and then transitions to speed density once there is load. What is your kpa reading at idle currently?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

looks like plumbing a second map sensor pre ITB. blocking open the wastegate. tuning in itb mode. then using a second speed density table reading off the pre itb map sensor to correct for the changing max map when boosting.

will take some time but makes sense
hmm


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Not to mention the fact that the map sensor MS uses is good to 250kpa or ~20psi boost. You might want to consider trying ITB mode which is an available option in MS2/Extra v3.1.x code. It basically uses alpha-n for idle and off idle and then transitions to speed density once there is load. What is your kpa reading at idle currently?


,

from what I've read and my limited understanding of such things, itb mode combines map part throttle to alpha-n up top (or viceversa) with a switch point curve. just looking at one, then the other, not really looking at both at the same time. 

so anyone tune alpha-n low, map high and have good part throttle drivability? this is a semi daily fun car, I need to be able to parking lot drive.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What throttle linkage is on the ITB's? When we put them on our car, we only had about 1-1.5" of pedal travel, not good for fine control. I am some how going to increase the radius of the pivot on the ITB's to gain more pedal travel and thus better control.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

vw cable pull from a scirocco tb, same pedal throw closed-wot as stock. but cruise is only 6% tps.
pretty drivable once ya get used to not pushing on the throttle much.


actually going to load up itb mode with multiply map this afternoon and see what happens.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

so what are peoples acceleration wizard and map smoothing lag factors settings like? 
my map is noisy and effecting fuel effecting o2 readings. 
with the stock mani, I just used 100% tps for accel, but now it does not fuel enough so need to incorporate map accel also to get accel enrichment to work across the rpm range.

settings:
lag factor 50
sample window 15
sample angle 90
events 2


tomarrow I'm going to do the mig restrictor and fuel filter mod to smooth map out


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

weeblebiker said:


> so what are peoples acceleration wizard and map smoothing lag factors settings like?
> my map is noisy and effecting fuel effecting o2 readings.
> with the stock mani, I just used 100% tps for accel, but now it does not fuel enough so need to incorporate map accel also to get accel enrichment to work across the rpm range.
> 
> ...


Sample only 1 MAP event not 2 and you'll get a better signal . I'd stay with TPS for AE, just change the curve and amounts till you have enough.


----------

